# Q about hot water bottle during stims



## Magic2013 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi ladies,,

ive read that a hot water bottle is a good idea to encourage the follicles to grow... but i havent found any specifics..

when did you use the hot water bottle and how long did you ladies have it on for? all day.. just at night or only for hour etc..?

is it got to be boiling water or warm water from tap? is too hot bad??

am hoping someone can help ?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

there's no hard and fast rule it's just something people do because it helps them to feel like they are doing something. don't have it too hot. Just sit with one for a while if you like it, say while you're watching tv or something... but don't worry about how long for or not.. if you're bored of it, it's too long.. I never bothered with a hwb because I am a fidget but I did wrap my middle in a fleece blanket and walk around like that! Of course in the summer there's not really a need the whole blanket thing is more fun in winter... 
I think it's more important not to get cold as opposed to actually heating... so stay out of draughts, dry youself after bath etc and don't walk around in skimpy clothes unless it's really warm. I think the Chinese are big on cold being bad and things like not eating/drinking too much cold stuff but *shrug* just depends what you like really.. I've also heard ice-cream is good for fertility since it's got protein and calcium etc in so go figure..


----------



## Cleohegarty (Jul 18, 2012)

I was told by acupuncturist do not use boiling water and to put it on the back not on the front to encourage blood circulation and implantation.


----------



## Magic2013 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you that is very useful.. i have a electric blanket that i think im going to use instead so i can keep my tummy and back warm during the day , what i was worried about was having it to hot and hurting the follicles in anyway.. as i dont want do something thats going to risk anything...


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

You could always use a wheat bag (a gentle heat) rather than a hot water bottle? I alternate depending on how I feel and keep whatever on till it starts going cold. My acupuncturist used a heat lamp on my tummy during stimms. It was about hot water bottle temperature (but not hot enough to scald!) and was on for about 20mins at a time. Also, on my 3rd cycle (where I had 6x as many eggs as cycle 1) I had a bad back so I stuck a heat patch on my back for most of every day! I also drank a protein shake every day, as well as usual lots of eggs and chicken.

xx


----------



## Marti24 (Aug 28, 2012)

I used a heated cherry stone pack on my tummy after each stimm shot - I left it on me until the bag had totally cooled. I was told it increases blood flow to follies giving you lots of fat eggies (I got 11 this cycle and just got back from my 16 week sonic scan - who knows if the heat pack played a part?).

Remember you must not use heat packs once you've had the embryo transfer though. 

Good luck,
Marti


----------

